# Eresus sandaliatus (Ladybird Spiders)



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi folks I've been fortunate enough to get hold of some of these stunning spids but having difficulty finding much on them. Main thing i wanted to know is if they are communal or not. As they're native to the UK I'm guessing they're temperature isn't all that important apart from in the summer which is when they're most active and also they're breeding season. Any other advice on these would be great. I've got the number for the guy that leads the conservation project on these in the UK but haven't been able to get hold of him yet so when i do i will write up a care sheet for them for other that have them. 

Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a look at them last week on Virginia Cheesemans site, bloody stunning:2thumb:
Apparently its the males that has the stunning colouration 
here is some info on what I found if its any good to you
http://www.arkive.org/ladybird-spider/eresus-sandaliatus/


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> I had a look at them last week on Virginia Cheesemans site, bloody stunning:2thumb:
> Apparently its the males that has the stunning colouration
> here is some info on what I found if its any good to you
> Ladybird spider - Eresus sandaliatus - ARKive


Thanks Pinky, yeah i should be getting the ones off VC site on Monday, OH permitting. I've now managed to speak to the guy who runs the conservation project in the UK and he's been massively helpful. Looks like its going to be a long term project considering they don't mature for ages (males 2-3 years and Females 4-5 years) but will be well worth it in the end. : victory:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

The ones VC is selling are E. cinnaberinus. I got a couple a few weeks back.
They are proper tiny, ie <5mm.

I've left mine in the tubs they came in with coir substrate and a few sticks. One of them lives up near the top of the tub on some web it made between the sticks and the other lives in the substrate.

I was also unable to find any information on whether or not they properly communal, and VC reckoned it is best not to risk it so I'll be keeping mine individually.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Are these classed as True spiders?
Please let me know how you both get on in regards to habitat,feeding, temp etc, as i would really love one of these little fellas xx


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah classed as true spiders hun, I'm going to write a short care sheet on them with what i know in. I also have a scientific paper written on them by the guy i spoke to tonight. Lemmie know if you want it and send me your email. :2thumb:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's a bunch of threads on them, i would love to get some some day 

eresus species - Arachnoboards
can anyone ID THIS? - Page 2 - Arachnoboards
very nice and colorful! - Arachnoboards
Orange Faced Demon Spider (again) - Arachnoboards
Orange faced demon spider!!!! - Arachnoboards
Eresus niger care information! - Arachnoboards


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> Yeah classed as true spiders hun, I'm going to write a short care sheet on them with what i know in. I also have a scientific paper written on them by the guy i spoke to tonight. Lemmie know if you want it and send me your email. :2thumb:


yeah that would be great, if you dont mind:2thumb:


----------

